# viking cream separator



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Howdy, I posted this up in goats but maybe somebody here will know something too.

I bought an antique Viking cream separator cheap. It had been partially disassembled for cleaning and I don't know how to put it back together. Anybody know I can get a manual or a schematic or anything? I found a schematic for a De Laval which will help as they look like they have similar parts. Any suggestions?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Most cream separators are assembled the same way. Here are a couple of links with pictutes. The disks on some of the older models might be numbered, so make sure they are assembled in the right order.

http://creamseparatorgallery.webs.com/articles.htm

http://creamseparatorgallery.webs.com/articles.htm

http://www.coburn.com/ImageLibrary/Public/PDFs/KD60-0605.pdf

http://www.agriculture.technomuses.ca/english/collections_research/pdf/Dayring_ENG.pdf


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you so much! This will really help. The last one I found in my search. How did you find the first three? Can I ask you how you searched to find them? Thanks, Russ


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just googled "cream separator and assembly."


----------

